# Auction Site



## Geareduplyn (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't get on the computer much, so I don't all the latest happenings. What I would like to know is since Eggbid has diasppeared what site are the majority of fanciers using to sell their excess birds. I've checked a couple of sites that were advertised in Poultry publications , but there were no Pigeons listed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have no idea what auction sites our members use or frequent, but a relatively new member here posted about opening a new auction site. Here's a link to that post: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=480204

Terry


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The new egg-bid.com has quite a lot of pigeons for sale.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Sale site*

Its not an auction site but does list pigeons for sale:

Arizona Pigeon Club site:

http://azpigeonclub.org/classified_ads.php


----------



## Geareduplyn (Aug 25, 2006)

grifter said:


> The new egg-bid.com has quite a lot of pigeons for sale.


Couldn't find the egg-bid.com site


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Geareduplyn said:


> Couldn't find the egg-bid.com site


Works for me:

http://www.egg-bid.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So I'm assuming egg-bid is free listing, as I don't see anything that says otherwise?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

egg-bid.com is a nice site, you can try it


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

type in pigeonshoppersmall and it will take you to all pigeon related article.


----------



## EggAuct (Mar 22, 2011)

www.EggAuct.com has now purchased egg-bid.com. If you have already registered on egg-bid.com and have an account at egg-bid.com. You will have to re-register at www.EggAuct.com. Sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused you.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is another that I will be using in the up coming weeks.

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I would use slobberknockers auction. There are actually active auctions on there.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

EggAuct said:


> www.EggAuct.com has now purchased egg-bid.com. If you have already registered on egg-bid.com and have an account at egg-bid.com. You will have to re-register at www.EggAuct.com. Sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused you.


If EggAuct.com has bought eggbid.com then why are they not using the eggbid.com address otherwise it would make no sense for them to have bought it.


----------



## EggAuct (Mar 22, 2011)

grifter said:


> If EggAuct.com has bought eggbid.com then why are they not using the eggbid.com address otherwise it would make no sense for them to have bought it.


We bought egg-bid.com with a hyphen in between egg and bid. We did not use egg-bid there where too many fake accounts we had to delete.


----------



## shilala (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,
If you'll take a look at the page http://www.egg-bid.com/egg-bid.html you'll find it's a page from eggbid.com. It's our old home page, including our logo and my name and Tim's. 
Jose, eggAuct, does not own eggbid.com. He never has. He has no right, has never asked, doesn't own, and is flat out using our page in a ruse to deceive folks into thinking he's eggbid.com, or Tim and I. He's changed all the links to redirect to his eggauct auction, in hopes to deceive you with familiarity.
What he's done is that he, or the previous egg-bid "owner", has taken a cached page of Tim and my site, placed it at egg-bid.com, and has developed an elaborate hoax to make everyone believe he is us.
I think it's a pretty disgusting and dishonest way for someone to go about their business, so I thought I'd post here and let you all know what kind of businessman you're dealing with, as a lot of you were great friends of eggbid in the past.

Eggbid went offline, although Tim and I still own the domain name. It died as a result of personal issues, both Tim's and mine. I can't speak on Tim's, but I was divorced and my new path didn't allow me time to work on the site anymore. As a result it became an unholy mess, and Tim thought it best to take it down.
If you'd all pass the word along, and let people know what kind of misleading person you're dealing with in old EggAuct here, I think you'd be doing the pigeon community and your friends a great service. Nothing good ever comes of lies, deception, and stealing other's work. 
There are a lot of good people out there who have started auctions to pick up where eggbid left off, and many are good, kind, friends of the hobbiest community, just as Tim and I always tried to be.
Please try to help inform everyone you can in hopes EggAuct gets his due.
I registered my email here, and if the site owner would like to speak on this me verify any of this with me, please email, I'll get you my number and we can talk. If its visible to e rest of you, please feel free to contact me, as well.
In the meantime, please let everyone in the pigeon and poultry hobbiest community know what they're dealing with.
Shame on you, Jose. I hope you'll soon learn what happens when you try to get over on us farmers and hobbiests. We don't lie. Our name and our word is our bond, and our greatest asset.
Thank you all for being so kind to Tim and I for so many years, and please accept my sincere apologies for failing you.
I'd hoped I'd reached everyone with this news in the past, I'm sorry I missed this forum. I regret having possibly putting you in harm's way.
God Bless you and yours!!!
Scott Shilala


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

shilala said:


> Hi Guys,
> If you'll take a look at the page http://www.egg-bid.com/egg-bid.html you'll find it's a page from eggbid.com. It's our old home page, including our logo and my name and Tim's.
> Jose, eggAuct, does not own eggbid.com. He never has. *He has no right, has never asked, doesn't own, and is flat out using our page in a ruse to deceive folks into thinking he's eggbid.com, or Tim and I. He's changed all the links to redirect to his eggauct auction, in hopes to deceive you with familiarity.
> What he's done is that he, or the previous egg-bid "owner", has taken a cached page of Tim and my site, placed it at egg-bid.com, and has developed an elaborate hoax to make everyone believe he is us.*
> ...



I am totally confused. How is one to know who owns what ? You keep saying "Tim and I"..... How is one to know who that really is ? If there is some kind of copyright infringement or whatnot, wouldn't your efforts be better directed at legal action ?


----------

